# Clexane & CoQ10



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, I'm hoping you may be able to help me out with a question,

I had ET yesterday & this time round I've also got to inject daily with clexane & take predisolone 3 times a day due to elevated NK's. I've been taking CoQ10 for the last 6mths but I'm not sure if I should continue to take alongside the Clexane as they are both a form of blood thinner  

I've not taken the CoQ10 today to be on the safe side but wondered if anyone could answer my query?

Mel x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mel,

There is no information about the use of Q10 with clexane so I would advise not to take. 

Can I ask why you are taking prednisolone 3 times a day? Prednisolone is usually a once daily dose, it shouldn't be taken in the evening as can cause quite bad insomnia. For this reason it is usually taken once daily in the morning. If three times a day is what your protocol is then continue with this but personally I would ask clinic why it needs to be split.

All the best for the 2ww    
Maz x


----------



## melo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thank you for the advice I'm pleased I haven't taken the CoQ10 today.

The prednisolone I'm taking is 5mg 3 x day which has been advised by my consultant. I've been taking my evening dose around 8pm so hopefully it won't interfer with my sleep although tonight is a bit of an exception   But I will speak to the clinic again on the back of your advise.

Thank you again,

Mel x x


----------

